# Marketing Hay



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Californian guarantees his hay....from Hay & Forage

Regards, Mike

The Best Way To Market Hay | MARKETING content from Hay & Forage Grower


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats putting up hay , lots of bales for sure.It helps to put on appreciate suppers or dinners, it makes old customers feel good and draws in new customers too, have a few door prizes. 25k tons of hay sure must of been a few headaches an brusies ? thought my twine bill was alot ? Each one of us has the ability to show others that agriculture is a nobel task. Too many out there dont know what reality is , that maybe too harsh ? I dont really care, but I do care how our issues are not fully understood. We need to talk up farming and ranching, we have had some bad raps.Some are totaly clueless when you mention it .I try to let them see that we are a important person in their life. God bless us all who work so hard to feed so many. sorry I am waiting on a fertilizer outfit to show up. have a great day !


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

What size bale is 135 lb? Little heavy to through by hand and little light for machinery ...unless what they're using I've not yet seen. Just curious. Martin


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nitram said:


> What size bale is 135 lb? Little heavy to through by hand and little light for machinery ...unless what they're using I've not yet seen. Just curious. Martin


bet it is a 3 string baler, see alot of that out that way .


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Nitram said:


> What size bale is 135 lb? Little heavy to through by hand and little light for machinery ...unless what they're using I've not yet seen. Just curious. Martin


Yeah it's got to be a three string baler.

They used to be all the rage around here, literally EVERYONE ran them. Times are a-changin though, and most farmers in my area have switched to big squares. I cannot imagine putting up that amount of hay in 3 strings. Holy crap. The amount of labor involved in making small bales in simply insane.

I can remember baling all night with my old Hesston 4690 3 string baler, and you can pretty much guarantee that you will be on your back, in the dirt, hay all over your face, on and off the machine fixing the baler.

The big balers have made everything so much more straightforward and user friendly. I now hardly ever have a twine mistie, and I'm not wasting at least 30 minutes every night fixing my machine in the field.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

By the way, I finalized a deal for my first cutting yesterday afternoon.

$250 on farm.


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

I would shoot My self before I went back to a 3 string baler. I used to live in Ca I had 6 Nh 515 never again. You needed to have 6 to keep 3 running. OH how i love my Big 3x4 balers now.


----------



## donald.kimball (May 20, 2012)

I am so torn between doing 5x4 round and small square, the way I have always done it, or going large square. I have never done large square and I am unfamiliar with these machines and I am unsure of the market in Pa, not to mention the cost of buying the equipment.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Donald, you really need to research your market. It seems every area and customer type has their niche. Example: when we dairy farmed in Iowa with Dad and uncle, we bought all of our alfalfa in big squares, preferably 4x4 but also 3x4's. We tried rounds, usually from locals, and did not like them, slower to process, fewere bales on a load, etc. so we quit buying them, period.

Beef guys in our area wouldn't even consider big squares. You have to determine what market you want to sell to, and package accordingly.


----------

